# Watch them before they get yanked



## nkawtg (Nov 5, 2015)

There is a YouTube channel which has episodes of Woodworks with David Marks.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4KGNpkJTrvQrbqpBvkAiDw/feed

Yes, the titles are in Russian, but that's it.

Some Norm Abrams, Roy Underhill, and Scott Phillips also.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks Walter...


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Good find Walter. Thanks for posting.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice find. Brings back old memories watching some of them.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks Walter, for posting! I like Norm Abrams works too much! 
Sid.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

If you go to New Yankee Workshop - Featuring the Craftsmanship of Master Carpenter Norm Abram
you can watch an episode of NYW each week...


----------



## nkawtg (Nov 5, 2015)

Looks like the David Marks episodes got yanked.


----------

